

Docker and the Future of the PaaS Layer - julien421
http://blog.appfog.com/docker-and-the-future-of-the-paas-layer/

======
vinceguidry
Does Docker really not allow you to set environment variables? That would be a
rather strange design choice, if true. And I always took the config
requirement of 12factor to mean you keep it out of source control. Store it
wherever you want, be it Chef, Capistrano, or just a shell script you use to
deploy, but keep it out of your code.

~~~
nickstinemates
Docker absolutely let's yiubset and read environment variables either via
docker run or via the Docker file with the ENV directive.

